# Rear disk brake upgrade for Sentra XE



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

what is the best way to go for a brake upgrade form my sentra xe, i´ve been searching, but everything is incomplete, can someone help me out in that, I would apreciate it.....


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I don't know about best, but find an SE-r or a GXE with ABS which by default has rear discs.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats what I did. Took the entire rear spindles from an SE-R and put them on my LE. You will also need the e-brake cables.


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

my car is in the shop right now getting a rear disk conversion,b&m short shifter ,all new es bushings and the greddy catback.hope to have it back by monday.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Why are you guys doing this mod? Just wondering because the only advantage I see is the ease of changing the pads vs. shoes, but there must be other reasons.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ha.... do GXE 's have 4-wheel Disc Brakes? like SE-R's?
I don't even know my own car.. how disappointing...


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Only if you have ABS.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

sweet.... looks like i doo.. :jump:


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

whats the going price for a complete rear brake conversion? By complete, I meat rear spindles, e-brake cables, and whatever else you might need. What are you guys paying? I'm trying for figure out if its worth me buying another SE-R to part out or not. Thanks guys.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Having the AD7HA's in the back as well as the larger AD18VE's or AD22VF's up front will impove braking not only due to larger brakes up front, but the rear discs will help stop better as well. Drums actually have more stopping power than discs, but discs do not have the fade that drums do, so they stop better. So I would suppose that's why people are swapping out their rear drums for the AD7HA's


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i wanna do a brake swap casue i wanna get rims and look some what good. also i feel that disk brake are easyer to maintain....and hell...all the sports cars have em, y can mines


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

getting ready to do the same swap on my b12. already have the se r front brakes. im just doing a bit more research and as soon as i find a stanza mc ill be ready to roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

did mine 2 years ago from an NX2000. Got parts cheap and used the rear calipers as cores becuase they were junk. E-brake cables a must, If you can't get the links off, use the heat torch. I reused the links and the damn pins were nearly gaulded in, but the torch got them out. Also if you get the ES bushings, good luck with your bladder, they are very harsh on PA roads here. Great for the track though, very stiff. do this when you convert over. 
Chris 92 classic


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*NX2000*

I just picked up a set of spindles and calipers from an NX2000 for my GXE (no ABS), and they look like they'll fit fine, but why does the e-brake cable need to be replaced?


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

the reason for changing the e brake cables is because the drum ebrake cables go on the inside as for the disk they sit on the outside . totally diffrent setup. by the way mines is done . went to the shop yesterday looks sweet.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

i did a write up outlining the process:
brake upgrade and 4 disc conversion 
-dave


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You sure did, that's an awesome write-up Dave! That was one of the first write-ups I ever read, way back when I was looking for things I could do to my XE. It's good to finally talk to you. I've referrred people to that write-up several times, I'm not sure why it didn't occur to me to do so this time.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Brake upgrade someday. . . ?*

I'm thinking that since we have some decent salvage yards in my area, I may browse around to try & find an NX2000, then see what kind of deal the guys will cut me on the larger front rotors & calipers. Even if I have to swap the calipers for rebuilt ones, get the rotors turned & replace all my hoses, I think I can save money this way, as opposed to buying the $500+ kit from Mossy or someplace.

Assuming I ever do this brake upgrade in the first place, though, I don't think I'll go the whole route converting the rear drums to discs. So I'm hoping that I won't need to replace my master cylinder.

And oh yeah--from everything I've read, you have to get larger wheels than the standard 13" steel wheels to accommodate these larger rotors & all. . . .

Call me a dreamer, but I sure wish that so many things didn't hinge on money. . . .


----------

